# Problème pendant l'installation de Gnome via MacPort



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2006)

Hello 

Je voudrais installer Gnome sur mon mac (Tiger 10.4.7) via MacPort 1.32 (dernière version).

Y a plein de dependencies à installer.
Tout se passe bien jusqu'à ce que port en arrive à installer gtk2.
L'erreur survient à l'étape "configuration".

voilà ce qu'il me dit :

```
--->  Configuring gtk2
Error: Target com.apple.configure returned: configure failure: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_x11_gtk2/work/gtk+-2.10.2" && LDFLAGS="-L/opt/local/lib -lpango-1.0" CPPFLAGS="-I/opt/local/include -no-cpp-precomp -DX_LOCALE" CFLAGS="-O3 -funroll-loops -fstrict-aliasing" ./configure --prefix=/opt/local --disable-shm --disable-gtk-doc --with-included-loaders --mandir=/opt/local/share/man" returned error 1
Command output: checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... no
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fno-common
checking if g++ PIC flag -fno-common works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... darwin8.7.0 dyld
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no
checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -p
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for some Win32 platform... no
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for strerror in -lcposix... no
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking for pkg-config... /opt/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0    atk >= 1.9.0    pango >= 1.12.0    cairo >= 1.2.0) were not met.
Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
more details.

Error: The following dependencies failed to build: libgnomeui gnome-keyring gtk2 libbonoboui libbonobo orbit2 libidl popt libgnome esound audiofile automake autoconf libtool gnome-vfs dbus gconf gnome-mime-data howl libgnomecanvas libart_lgpl libglade2 startup-notification
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
```

bon alors je ne suis pas sûr de tout comprendre, mais apparemment il ne trouve pas les BASE_DEPENDENCIES (qui sont glib-2.0, atk, pango et cairo, que port à installer avant avec les options par défaut, tout c'est bien passer pendant leurs installation.) là ou elles devraient être.

Après il me dit de modifier la variable d'environnement PKG_CONFIG_PATH pour lui indiquer les path si les BASE_DEPENDENCIES ne sont pas installer avec un prefix (il me semble que c'est l'endroit où ça installe) non standard. Mais elles ont été installer avec le prefix par défaut.



_"Alternatively you may set the BASE_DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS and BASE_DEPENDENCIES_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
more details."_​Là je ne sais pas quelles valeurs mettre dans ces variables global, je les ai afficher, elles ne contiennent rien.
J'ai lu "man pkg-config", mais je n'en apprend pas plus.



_"Error: The following dependencies failed to build: libgnomeui gnome-keyring gtk2 libbonoboui libbonobo orbit2 libidl popt libgnome esound audiofile automake autoconf libtool gnome-vfs dbus gconf gnome-mime-data howl libgnomecanvas libart_lgpl libglade2 startup-notification
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing."_​Y a encore tout ça à installer une foi que gtk2 le sera... :casse: mais je suis patient 





Merci à ceux qui ont lu jusque là.
Si vous pouvez m'aider, ce n'est pas de refus, je repasse demain (peut-être que le soir) pour voir si il y a des réponses. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

j'ai pu tout installer sauf libgnomeui, gnome-keyring, gtk2, libbonoboui, libgnome, gnome-vfs, gconf, libgnomecanvas et libglade2


mais j'ai toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour installer ces dernier &#233;l&#233;ments qui n&#233;cessitent tous l'installation de gtk2.

Comment faire ?


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2006)

vraiment personne ne peut m'aider ??


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Bah, je ne suis pas assez calé en Linux pour pouvoir t'aider. Désolé 




UP de soutient.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, je ne suis pas assez calé en Linux pour pouvoir t'aider. Désolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci (j'te boul' ), mais j'ai l'impression que je peux laisser tomber...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> merci (j'te boul' ), mais j'ai l'impression que je peux laisser tomber...



Peut-être que tu devrais aller voir vers des sites plus porté sur linux comme par exemple http://lea-linux.org/ .


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2006)

Normalement, cela doit pouvoir marcher (puisqu'un jour je l'ai fait).
Tu peux essayer de cr&#233;er &#224; la main les fichiers dont pkg-config a besoin (c'est dans le manuel).
Je suppose que tu t'es assur&#233; d'avoir la version minimale de la glib demand&#233;e  ?


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

youyou ! j'ai fait un "port upgrade glib2" et il est entrain d'upgrader aussi tout seul pkg-config... &#231;a &#224; l'air en bonne voie !!!  (jte boul)

*PIAF :* bah il m'upgrade aussi gettext l&#224;... cool 


glib2 upgrader, effectivement je pense c'est &#231;a qui coincer... mais avant de tenter de continuer l'installation de gnome je vais faire un upgrade aussi de atk (qui upgrade la libpng aussi ) cairo et pango.



En tout cas merci de m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie !!!!!!!!! (dommage qu'on peut bouler qu'une foi )


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2006)

bon j'ai un autre probl&#232;me...

C'est le dernier port dont d&#233;pend gnome-desktop... et &#231;a foire au build :rateau:

il s'agit de libgnomeui.

Voici le message d'erreur :

```
--->  Building libgnomeui with target all
Error: Target com.apple.build returned: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_gnome_libgnomeui/work/libgnomeui-2.14.1" && make all" returned error 2
Command output: make  all-recursive
Making all in libgnomeui
make  all-recursive
Making all in pixmaps
make  all-am
make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
Making all in file-chooser
if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DXTHREADS -DORBIT2=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/opt/local/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/orbit-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gconf/2 -I/opt/local/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/bonobo-activation-2.0   -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -D_REENTRANT -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED   -L/opt/local/lib -I/opt/local/include  -g -O2 -MT gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.Tpo" \
  -c -o gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.lo `test -f 'gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c' || echo './'`gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c; \
then mv -f ".deps/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.Tpo" ".deps/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.Plo"; \
else rm -f ".deps/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.Tpo"; exit 1; \
fi
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -DXTHREADS -DORBIT2=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/libpng12 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/opt/local/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/orbit-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/gconf/2 -I/opt/local/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -D_REENTRANT -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -L/opt/local/lib -I/opt/local/include -g -O2 -MT gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.Tpo -c gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c  -fno-common -DPIC -o .libs/gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.o
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c: In function 'gtk_file_system_gnome_vfs_iface_init':
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c:387: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c:388: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c:392: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c:394: error: 'struct _GtkFileSystemIface' has no member named 'volume_render_icon'
gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.c:402: error: 'struct _GtkFileSystemIface' has no member named 'render_icon'
make[2]: *** [gtkfilesystemgnomevfs.lo] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2

Error: The following dependencies failed to build: libgnomeui
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
```


Comme pour l'autre foi je ne comprend pas tout mais apparemment il y a des erreurs (3 warning et 2 error) dans le code... comment je peux faire pour r&#233;gler &#231;a ?


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce que tu connais la programmation en C/C++ ? Parce que c'est une erreur de compilation qui peut avoir diverses raisons dont :
- une librairie et ses ent&#234;tes ne sont pas &#224; niveau (trouver laquelle)
- des param&#232;tres de compilation conditionnelle qui ne sont pas positionn&#233;s correctement
- une version de libgnomeui trop r&#233;cente


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Est-ce que tu connais la programmation en C/C++ ? Parce que c'est une erreur de compilation qui peut avoir diverses raisons dont :
> - une librairie et ses ent&#234;tes ne sont pas &#224; niveau (trouver laquelle)
> - des param&#232;tres de compilation conditionnelle qui ne sont pas positionn&#233;s correctement
> - une version de libgnomeui trop r&#233;cente


j'ai quelques connaissances en C mais aucune en C++ (enfin... sauf un peu sur la th&#233;orie de la POO, mais c'est tout...)

C'est MacPorts qui s'occupe de tout t&#233;l&#233;charger, configurer et compiler, je ne peux pas modifier moi m&#234;me les options de compilation (en tout cas je ne crois pas), et je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne id&#233;e de modifier les sources avec lesquels MacPorts travaille... mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r de ce que je dis.

pour la version de libgnomeui, j'ai vu que la derni&#232;re release est la 2.16, MacPorts travaille avec la 2.14.1 (la derni&#232;re stable je crois).

Qu'entends-tu par "pas &#224; niveau" (pour la librairie et ses en-t&#234;tes) ? pas la bonne version ? si c'est &#231;a, je ne pense pas car MacPorts g&#232;re lui-m&#234;me tout ce qui est versions et d&#233;pendances.


En tout cas merci de ton aide c'est vraiment sympa


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> C'est MacPorts qui s'occupe de tout télécharger, configurer et compiler, je ne peux pas modifier moi même les options de compilation (en tout cas je ne crois pas), et je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée de modifier les sources avec lesquels MacPorts travaille... mais je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je dis.



non tu as raison !
Moi je te conseillerais plutôt d'aller leur soumettre le problème directement (je l'ai fait une fois et ils avaient été assez réactifs) car je ne te vois pas reprendre un port qui a déjà été compilé. Sinon, autant tout faire directement à la main.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2006)

Ca d&#233;pend de la modification. Certaines fois, il suffit rep&#233;rer la couillonnade et de la modifier puis de recr&#233;er le tgz et hop ! Puis on signale le bug par un mail &#233;l&#233;gamment libell&#233; et tout le monde est content.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Ca dépend de la modification. Certaines fois, il suffit repérer la couillonnade et de la modifier puis de recréer le tgz et hop ! Puis on signale le bug par un mail élégamment libellé et tout le monde est content.



j'ai essayer juste en rajoutant un commentaire dans une des source puis j'ai remis l'essemble des fichiers dans un .tar.bz2

Mais évidemment (j'y avait pas pensé) MacPorts refuse de l'utiliser because c'est pas le bon ckecksum 

Donc je ne peux pas modifier moi même les sources.



Je pense que je vais effectivement leurs soummettre le problème, je m'en occupe ce soir et je vous tiens au courant dans ce thread


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2006)

j'ai soumis l'erreur sur trac (leurs bugtracker), j'esp&#232;re qu'ils me r&#233;pondront vite


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon ils ont carr&#233;ment mis &#224; jour MacPorts et c'est maintenant la version 2.16 de libgnomeui qui est utiliser (la derni&#232;re) et &#231;a marche


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Septembre 2006)

quand je disais qu'ils étaient réactifs


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:


> quand je disais qu'ils étaient réactifs


Oui c'est vrai  merci beaucoup 

Bon mais en plus je me suis acharner &#224; installer gnome-desktop alors que ce qui correspond &#224; ce que je veux (l'environnement Gnome), c'est gnome-desktop-suite (gnome-desktop est en fait un ensemble de port compl&#233;mentaires &#224; gnome-desktop-suite... :casse: )

Donc j'ai lancer l'install tout &#224; l'heure et il y a encore plein plein plein de dependencies &#224; installer...


----------

